
Study links restricting screen time for kids to higher mental performance - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/27/study-links-restricting-screen-time-kids-higher-mental-performance/
======
distraughtape
The brain works with the information it is presented with. Also related to
seating position vs achievement in a classroom.

